# Which photo should I enter?



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Which one would YOU vote for? And should I maybe try getting a better one? Any Tips are welcome! This is my first time entering!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Last one look to be your best bet.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Agreed, I like the last one best.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

The last one!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the last one the best


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely the last one, at first I liked the first one but the last one is much clearer.


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

left one too i agree


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

The last one.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i agree as well, Last one.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hard to choose. I'd say either the first or the last one. I like the last one.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

last one


----------

